# Your dog's AKC name



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm curious what your dog's registered name is. Please share? Also, why did you pick that name? Looking forward to hear all the names and stories. 

Gustave's name is Crime master Guga. We call him Guga sometimes and the rest of the name is a Bollywood comedy cult movie reference to a FAIL villain who's always causing trouble. It fits him perfectly since he's our naughty one. 

Mieka's registered name is Bellarata's Cuddle Starter by Design. Her mom is Glee by Design and her dad is Trouble Starter. We wanted to combine their names but also, Cuddle Starter is the perfect name for her. Her favorite thing in the world is cuddling. 

Ok, your turn. Do share!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Gustave and Mieka's names, especially Cuddle Starter 

In the UK, the breeder picks the names when they register the litter. Milo's is Suncube Don't Pass Me By. Suncube is his breeders prefix. Even though I didn't pick it, I love it! 
I showed Milo for a little while when he was a puppy, so it was used a lot!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I have Mieka's mom Emma aka Bellarata's Glee by Design. I also have her litter mate Bellarata's Truffles by Design. Both were named by Stacy and I loved the names so did not change them. But I also have Bellarata's Fly me to the Moon Frankie Boy. Yes, that's a mouthful. But that's my Frank! He came to me with the Frank and we loved it and dressed it up with the Frank Sinatra reference!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes is TNT's Mercedes her dad is CH TNT's American Dream aka Dusty( Laura's Dusty) Whitney's official name is TNT's At Witts End. She is from the last litter of CH TNT's Followed By A Moonshadow and TNT And Versus Love Of Juliette.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Well I have Mieka's mom Emma aka Bellarata's Glee by Design. I also have her litter mate Bellarata's Truffles by Design. Both were named by Stacy and I loved the names so did not change them. But I also have Bellarata's Fly me to the Moon Frankie Boy. Yes, that's a mouthful. But that's my Frank! He came to me with the Frank and we loved it and dressed it up with the Frank Sinatra reference!



Love the Frank Sinatra reference and love Frank. <3


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Jamie's "real" name is LarMor's Paper Dove, Laraine called her Dovie, but I've always liked the name Jamie, so I call her Jamie Dove. Frankie is CaraMia's Franco of Nicolai, call name Frankie which I liked so I kept it. And Kelsey is Ch CaraMia's Marshmallow Sundae. Lucille & Judy called him Sundae. Well that didn't just roll off my tongue, so I vacillated between Lindsey & Kelsey. Kelsey won.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Since Hardy and Violet are from BYB, I chose their AKC name. 
Violet is Miss Violet of Kenton and 
Hardy's is Sir Hardesty of Countrywood 
Poor Laurel is a puppy mill fluff, so there was no papers for her. 

Dewey's Dad is GCH Jacobs RS Bamm -Bamm
Mom is cH I Lovitt Contessa OF Fame 

I didn't bothering to register Dewey, as I have all the info from his breeder that goes back several generations on both sides. 
I love his Dad's name , Bamm Bamm , that would of suited Dewey as a name too!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Aw I love reading about the fluffs' "official names"! Leo's is Aria Winter's Eskimo Kiss. After much consideration and deliberation, I chose this name for him because I got him in the winter time (January), and he loves giving kisses on everyone's noses--sometimes with his own nose, sometimes with a big wet lick!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Max is "Thank Heaven for Little Boys Henri Maxwell."
I tried to incorporate both of his parent's names.
His father is Chrisman's "More Than a Feeling" Boston.
His mother is Josymir's "Little French Girl" Gigi.
Since I couldn't find another appropriate Boston song, I picked a song from the musical "Gigi" - "Thank Heaven for Little Girls" and changed it to "Thank Heaven for Little Boys" because he was one of four boys in the litter, and he is just the sweetest little boy ever!
The Henri is because I wanted to name him Henry, but my husband vetoed it. 

For Daisy, I stuck with the song theme since I couldn't do too much with her parent's names. 
She is "All for the love of you, Marguerite McDougal."
I named her Daisy because my father always used to sing the song "Daisy, Daisy, give me an answer do, I'm half crazy, all for the love of you..."
My husband always calls her Daisy McDougal so I made it Marguerite McDougal to make it a little fancier.

For Henry, I am still working on it.
His mother is Aria's "Sugar Plum Fairy" Chloe and his father is Josymir's "Late Night News" Cooper.
I am thinking of sticking with the song theme. Maybe another Audrey Hepburn musical - My Fair Lady, since it has Henry Higgins as a character.
I think he is going to be "I Could Have Danced All Night" ...
But I need to figure out the rest of his name! Still thinking it through.
Maybe "I Could Have Danced All Night Finally Henry" since I finally won out and got to name him Henry!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Love reading about everyone's name. Boomer is Pawsitively Silly Boomer. I used his father's name and added Boomer since it seemed to fit him. I wanted to add his mother's too but just couldn't get it all together.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh I love this thread you started, Aastha! Nice stories & names!

Maggie's AKC name is "Always My Girl". Her father is CH "Always on Fire" & dam is "Always Fair & Lovely". I'm glad I got her 4 generations pedigree & can see the champions all the way through & of course the interesting names. I'm sure she may have other kinships right here in SM!

I stayed with the "Always", wasn't really sure what to name her. But I used to tell my beloved Roxy, "you'll always be my girl". So, I just made that Maggie's AKC name & now I tell her the same!

I used to have a beautiful registered Sheltie I got as a retired show dog. Her AKC name was "I'm No Angel". I don't know why they would give her that name, but she was every bit of an angel & one of the smartest dogs I have ever owned. Her given name was Brandy.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler's is KIT'S TYLER LIAM JAC

Kit stands for Kim and Tony. The "t" in Tyler is the initial of his brother, Trevor, who we lost May 3,2013. Liam Jac are initials for those loved ones gone. L is for my best friend Lisa who died too young in 2003, I is for my beloved grandfather, Irving, A is for my other best friend and most amazing grandmother, Annie, the M is for my best friend Mitch who died at 17, I was 14,J is for my dad, Jerry, A is for Tony's dad, Angelo and C is for my mom, Carole.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

kd1212 said:


> Tyler's is KIT'S TYLER LIAM JAC
> 
> Kit stands for Kim and Tony. The "t" in Tyler is the initial of his brother, Trevor, who we lost May 3,2013. Liam Jac are initials for those loved ones gone. L is for my best friend Lisa who died too young in 2003, I is for my beloved grandfather, Irving, A is for my other best friend and most amazing grandmother, Annie, the M is for my best friend Mitch who died at 17, I was 14,J is for my dad, Jerry, A is for Tony's dad, Angelo and C is for my mom, Carole.


*WOW, now that's an interesting concept & a way to come up with a name!! I love that!!*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley's name is "Always a Rascal." His sire was "Always Handsome" and his Dam was "Always Innocent." Well, he is always handsome, not always innocent,:HistericalSmiley: I just thought he was always a rascal.
Sissy is "Spunsilk Heaven Scent." Her sire is "CH Barbarella's Cracker Jack" and Dam is "Spunsilk Well Glory Be!"


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a fun idea for a thread, Aastha! I just loooooooooooooooove Gustave's AKC name soooo much!!! And Mieka's suits her cuddly self perfectly! 

Emma's AKC name is in my siggie so no surprises here, hahaa...it's CloudClan I'll Be There For You  I absolutely love the TV show Friends and have been in love with the name Emma ever since Ross and Rachel named their baby that, LOL. So Emma has always been on the top of my list of names for years years...and it's because of the show Friends so her AKC name is the theme song for the show.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I still had a couple of my champion Lhasas when I got Lacie. I knew that I wanted her call name to be Lacie, so I just used my kennel name and called her LynnLaine's Porcelain Lace. When Tilly was rescued I named her LynnLaine's Chantilly Lace and called her Tilly (however, she's not AKC registered -- i.e. I think she has CKC papers or such -- puppymill rescue).

Of course, Secret came to me already named - CH Angel's Top Secret of Khanthav (call name Secret) and Breeze came to me already named - CH Angel's Heavenly Breeze of Linmont (call name Breeze) and of course I kept their names.

With that said, however, I normally call the girls something else:

Lacie = Oodie Boodie (have no idea why)
Tilly = Silly Tilly
Secret = Itty
Breeze = Breezie Boots

Of course they get called Lacie, Tilly, Secret and Breeze when I'm being SERIOUS!!! LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey is: Abbey Rose, Buttons and Bows.
Not sure why, but I thought it was cute at the time. :yes:


Ava is: Angels Adore Ava L'Amour
I thought and thought and thought, and came up with this one....and Bonnie really liked it too.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky Trickster, son of Taurus. He was born in May.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I might have a long list here but this is fun!

Lucy was our first and I let my kids name her, thinking nobody would ever know what her AKC name was and i had no idea about kennel names or anything so she is_ *Dreams of Sunnydale Illusen*_. Sunnydale is a Buffy the vampire slayer reference and Illusen is a neopet (what my kids were into at the time we got her) Little did I know that her AKC name would appear in a show catalog hundreds of times!

My next two dog were already named by their breeder, Midis Ritzy Cadillac Style (Caddy) and Ch Midis Queen of the Nile but I named her Caira. 

Next name I picked was _*Bellarata's Stay Puft Marshmallow Man *_(Chowder) because I loved Ghostbusters and my kids loved the show Chowder. 

Next was *Bellarata's I want to Believe* aka Lois - mixed fandoms again but Lois was for Lois Lane and I Want to Believe was an X Files reference

_*GCh Bellarata's Glee by Design* _was picked by Marina during her profound obsession with Glee. Emma's dad was Delcost Marc by Design so we went with that theme for the rest of the name.

_*Bellarata's Truffles by Design*_ named herself as a puppy by her ridiculous 'ruffing' with her mouth in a perfect O. So she was called Ruffles at first but then I made it more feminine and called her Truffles. Since she is a littermate to Emma, kept the 'By Design' theme going


_*Bellarata's Prophecy Girl *_was another Buffy reference and I mixed fandoms again because this was my 'Vampire Diaries' litter so her call name was Elena. 

_*Bellarata's Captain America*_ aka Steve was named at birth because he was part of my Avengers litter. His brother was Bruce (who later became Ben) Dont' regret this name for a second, it suits him perfectly!!

_*Bellarata's Pitch Perfect *_aka Fat Amy is one of our latest. I know people take offense to Fat Amy but if they watched the movie Pitch Perfect, they would understand. Fat Amy is Rebel Wilson's character in the movie who calls herself Fat Amy and she is a loud and happy character, much like puppy Fat Amy. It's a compliment :thumbsup: Since her first name was Fatty, this is much improved. 

*Bellarata's Under Your Spell* aka Willow is Fat Amy's littermate. Their mother is ch Bellarata's Prophecy Girl so kept the Buffy theme going a bit. Willow is a character from Buffy and Under Your Spell is a song from the musical episode.

This is a fun thread, thanks Beatriz!!!

I should add also that my kennel name is the combination of my mom and the hubby's moms maiden names. Bell and Arata


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan was LinLee's Madison Star...he was suppose to be called Madison, but the breeder had been calling him Jonathan up to when we got him at 18 months of age. We kept Jonathan. 
Mikey was Ch. Linlee's Jami Heaven Sent Me....a tribute to our beloved Mika who died of GME
Soda Pop was Jami's Carbonated Beverage, CGC, CD-CCH, CDX, CDX-C, RE, NA, NAJ, PD1, PS1, PK1, PJ1 - he was named for his fizzy, bouncy, happy personality. It fit him wonderfully. 
Roo is Jami'n'Jacob's Raisin' Eyebrows, CGC, CD, CD-C - his daddy has Raisin in his name the breeder asked us to keep the theme. Roo's antics have raised more than a few eyebrows


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks--it's funny, after I lost my friend Lisa in 2003, I swore I'd use Liam or Mila for my kid. Since I don't have any, I used it for Tyler! We added JAC, because I felt we needed to include our parents!



Trisha said:


> *WOW, now that's an interesting concept & a way to come up with a name!! I love that!!*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So Nida told me about this thread and asked that I come share mine. She also suggested I include pictures. 

So I am not sure I have properly introduced her but the newest member of the CloudClan is "*CloudClan Starlight Serenade*" aka Cricket. She was named Cricket by the vet who performed the C-section that delivered her. Our vet had just lost her Cricket 3 days before and was mourning the loss of that precious life when she helped bring this new one to the world. Her registered name is Starlight Serenade because we have a tradition of singing in the house here among the dogs and Starlight comes from her grandmother Cadie's registered name (below). Of course, the relationship between her registered name and her call name comes from the way crickets sing to us as night outside when we sit on our back porch in the summer. 









*"Ch. CloudClan Million Dollar Smile"* is Charm. She was named in homage to her sire GCh. Million Dollar Question of Marquess. The Charm part suits her to a T. She is a very charming girl. 









*"Ch. Grace's Cherished Gift for CloudClan"* is called Cherish. She was bred by Deb Ray and Deborah Cleckley and the Grace part comes from Deb Ray's Grace Maltese. The Gift part was an homage to her grandfather Cadeau and the Cherish part is her. She suits this beautiful name perfectly. 









*"ARCH GCh. CloudClan Cascading Cherry Blossoms, RA CGC RL1X RL2 CW-ZR1"* is our CherryB. She was named after the Cherry Blossom festival here in DC. The festival came to an end the day she was born, but the blooms were out when I looked out my window after all the puppies safely arrived and they were gorgeous. The Cascading part is an homage to her mom's registered name. 









*"Ch. Jacob's Arizona Sunshine"* is our Cacia. Her registered name was chosen by her breeder to pay homage to her sire Jacob's Raisin' Arizona. But the sunshine part again fits her personality. Cacia is one I chose after she arrived. Deb Ray had a Cacia in Samoyeds. The Acacia blooms are a beautiful desert flower - so that is the connection to her Arizona sunshine.









*"ARCH Ch. MaltAngel Cascading Starlight, RE CGC RL1X RL2X CW-ZR1"* is our Cadie. She was named around the time we decided to get her. We were watching fireworks and I had been tossing around names and wanted to consider something from her ancestors. Her sire was Ch. Divine's Bright Morning Star and his mom was called Star. 









*"Ch. Jacob's Beau Cadeau des Anges, RN RL1"* is our Cadeau. His name is french for Beautiful Gift of the Angels. We say all the time he is a gift, but he is no Angel. God bless him. 









I have included all the various Rally titles that Cadie, CherryB and Cadeau have earned since they are part of their names. For an explanation of these: 
The AKC titles they have earned are:
RN - Rally Novice (Cadeau)
RA - Rally Advanced (CherryB)
RE - Rally Excellent (Cadie)

They also have earned titles in World Cynosport Rally
RL1 is the Rally Level 1 - RL1X means they have qualified at that level 10 times. 
RL2 is Rally Level 2 RL2X means they have qualified at that level 10 times. 

ARCH stands for A Rally Champion - They have earned double qualifying scores after earning their level 2 titles in both levels at the same trial 5 times with scores of 190 or higher. Both CherryB and Cadie now have this title. 

Cadie and CherryB both also have a title from another venue called C-Wags in something called Zoom Rally. They have earned the first level title there.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Carina what beautiful dogs to go with their names😃. My Cody I named but with the breeders approval. Mon'Esta's Wild Bill Cody.






Here he is in his dinosaur costume. Had company & missed deadline😞.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Carina, you certainly have beautiful dogs! 

Maggie came from a backyard breeder and I don't have any registration papers. I think her father was AKC, but not bred to standard. His name is Merlin. Her mother was named Trixie. I don't think she was AKC but did look like a Maltese. Maggie is just Maggie who is the love of my life. Someday in the future, I hope to have a Maltese from a show breeder. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures and thoughful names.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Loving all the names and all the stories. Keep them coming!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Carina, loved seeing your pics & the names! I was reading all the names and because I have Maggie's pedigree for 4 generations I could see some of the names that are on there!

ChJacob's Raisin Arizona is her great-grandfather on father's side who is CH Always On Fire. How cool! And CH Always Jacobs Beloved - grandfather.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> What a fun idea for a thread, Aastha! I just loooooooooooooooove Gustave's AKC name soooo much!!! And Mieka's suits her cuddly self perfectly!
> 
> Emma's AKC name is in my siggie so no surprises here, hahaa...it's CloudClan I'll Be There For You  I absolutely love the TV show Friends and have been in love with the name Emma ever since Ross and Rachel named their baby that, LOL. So Emma has always been on the top of my list of names for years years...and it's because of the show Friends so her AKC name is the theme song for the show.


Love Emma's name. And btw, back when we named Guga and you got the reference, I knew we were gonna be friends. :chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Trisha said:


> Carina, loved seeing your pics & the names! I was reading all the names and because I have Maggie's pedigree for 4 generations I could see some of the names that are on there!
> 
> ChJacob's Raisin Arizona is her great-grandfather on father's side who is CH Always On Fire. How cool! And CH Always Jacobs Beloved - grandfather.



Ch. Always Jacob's Beloved was bred by Debbie Cleckley and is a littermate to our Cacia. There were three in that litter all went on to show. Cacia was the only girl her mom Annie ever produced and Cacia has now had three litters each with one single boy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Love Emma's name. And btw, back when we named Guga and you got the reference, I knew we were gonna be friends. :chili:


Yeah!!! His name is simply brilliant! You've inspired me to think of Bollywood references for my future dogs' names, LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Only two of mine have registered names, there's Trish (TNT Trish My China Doll), she didn't look like a Trish so I renamed her Reese if I were to give her a registered name with her new name Reese it would be (Reese Pieces a Little Bit of Heaven) because she's like a bit of Heaven. Kelly stayed Kelly since her name suited her so well she is (TNT Machine Gun Kelly) and her name truly fits her as she is quite the pistol. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> So Nida told me about this thread and asked that I come share mine. She also suggested I include pictures.


:chili: Thanks for posting these, Carina! I LOVE each and every one of your dogs. I love the stories behind each of their names as well. :wub:


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

Can an honorary poodle member join in? Misha's dad is GCh Sharbelle Greg-Mar International Boy, and her mom is Ch Sharbelle Victoria Secret. Misha is Sharbelle Best Kept Secret.


----------

